# Seperating Substrates



## fish.com1 (28 May 2009)

Hi guys,

I am going to be using Oliver Knotts naturesoil, and some tropic white sand in my tank soon but need some advice on how to seperate them, so they don't mix into each other and look messy. Anyone any thoughts?

Cheers
Alex


----------



## Steve Smith (28 May 2009)

Basically use a strip of cardboard or something similar as a barrier when putting the two substrates into your tank.  Fill both sides evenly, and when you've got the levels you want, remove the barrier very carefully.  A paint brush can be useful for tidying up (obviously a brand new one, not one covered in turps )

When it's filled, it's down to regular maintenance and complete OCD to keep them tidy.  Sadly, you'll find fish and shrimp like to move substrate around


----------



## Garuf (28 May 2009)

Plastic strips my friend, it's the best thing since sliced bread. I used the clear plastic those huge sweet jars are made out of but more or less any food grade plastic will be fine, just make sure it's "L" shamed.


----------



## George Farmer (29 May 2009)

A ripped up cardboard box works a treat!

You can implant stones etc. to help maintain separation and these are a great feature to if the layout suits.


----------



## fish.com1 (29 May 2009)

Wow, cheers everyone, really helpful


----------



## Garuf (29 May 2009)

Just putting it out there that a permanent barrier is much much kinder on your sanity when maintenance is concerned.


----------



## Steve Smith (29 May 2009)

True mate   But wouldn't you still get a bit of merging above where the barrier sits, as you can't have it sticking out abouve the substrate?

Still, you wouldn't want it to be a very stark contrasting line I guess, you always need an element of blending


----------



## Garuf (29 May 2009)

Spot the barrier.


----------



## fish.com1 (14 Jun 2009)

Heres what I did - using strips of perspex


----------

